# Cheap LED's on Ebay



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I found this store on Ebay. All he sells are amber LED's. Shipping is a little high but the ridiculously cheap prices for the products make up for it. I'm sure they're knock offs, but you can't beat the prices. He says they're new, not refurbs. I ordered the 20" dash/deck stick. I'll let you guys know how it looks in person when i get it. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up.

http://stores.ebay.com/healthywhlsls


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmm i like the lightbar thing seemed cool.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah it does. i asked if it came in other colors but he said he's only selling amber. They seem OK for knock offs


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I got the light i ordered from Ebay today. Really fast shipping. Looks good too. Only thing is it's a little heavy, there's no way the three suction cup bracket that comes with it will support it. Gonna look into mouting it with the deck/headliner bracket thats's built into it.

other then that, the light looks good, and it's bright. You can deffinately tell it's a knock off cause i've seen others like it that were way brighter. But, for $50 shipped, it's good enough for my needs and i'm happy.

Here's a video:


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a video of the light i currently have in my back window, it's a Sho Me slim light.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

coool stuff


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, they look pretty good. i'll take a video of it at night and behind the tint of my rear window.


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck with that, they usually die after a few months. Sorry to be so blunt, I hate those people on flea-bay that sell this junk to good people looking for a deal. Unfortunately you get what you pay for.

I hope it works out for you

Bryan


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Sho-me is actual company with very expensive stuff. If you can get it on EBAY and save yourself some money then do it. I have Sho-me strobes and light bar from ebay and they work great!


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah Sho-Me makes some quality stuff. I'm actually a Sho-Me dealer. I was referring to the original light posted from eBay.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

My sho Me light is great. I bought it a couple of years ago and just never had a chance to install it, finally did and it's realy bright even through my factory tint. 

The Ebay light is bright too. But granted, it's a knock off. I knew that when i bought it. I didn't have the money to spend $100 or $200 on a name brand, which in all seriousness, i would much rather have, lol.

I'm not even sure if i'm going to keep this one, it's a little large for my needs so my brother may take it for his work truck.

Like i said, if i get a year out of it, i feel it's money well spent. 

I'll post some videos of it when i finally get them loaded up.


----------



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

lowriderfd44, how do you hook the light bar up, is it through a cig lighter or do you need a control box or switches?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

let us know how they work out for you


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Diesel Nick;541906 said:


> lowriderfd44, how do you hook the light bar up, is it through a cig lighter or do you need a control box or switches?


It comes with a cig lighter plug with built in on/off switch on the plug. The pattern selection is located on the bar with a push button. It also has a window bracket with threee suction cups, but they're not really that strong. it also has a built in bracket underneath so you could mount it to a rear deck or headliner.

The light deffinately is a better quality cheap knock off, lol.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

DBL;541948 said:


> let us know how they work out for you


will do. :salute:


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the lights through my back window. this is through factory tint. It's the light on the bottom.

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/rearlightstintnight.flv


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here it is sitting on the bed cover on my truck. I cycled through some of the flash patterns.

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/ebaynight.flv


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

damn id say thats pretty good for a $50 light setup!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

If The Cheap Led's Break Or Stop Working You Can Never Find Parts To Fix Them


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Everyone seems to be forgetting, they're knock offs. lol. They're not quality, they're not guaranteed, they don't have a manufacturer to call for replacement parts.

For example: i bougth a pair of "oakleys" sun glasses at a flea market. they were $5. Did they look like oakleys? you bet. Did they say oakley? yep. Did everyone i wore them around, theink they were oakleys? damn straight! lol. They lasted about 6 months and they broke. I got my moneys worth, i fooled people, i was happy.

The point of knock offs is to give people who can't afford a whelen slim lighter or code 3 deck blaster for $100 and up price wise. A decent light at a fraction of the cost, so that when it does break, you don't care all that much. You go "oh man!" and buy another one for $50 in a year. And if it's broken, for $50, you don't mind crackin it open and trying to futz with it and fix it yourself. Name brands usually only have limited warranties. so when it breaks, the warranty is usually up, lol. So you end up paying for the replacment part, if they make it, waiting, then trying to fix it yourself or find someone to fix it for you. Most of the time you end up sending it back to the factory. Sometimes, they might not even be able to repair it.

Ok, i'll get down from my soapbox now.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

06HD BOSS;542190 said:


> damn id say thats pretty good for a $50 light setup!


that's what i'm saying! :salute:


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

Lowriderfd44;542316 said:


> Everyone seems to be forgetting, they're knock offs. lol. They're not quality, they're not guaranteed, they don't have a manufacturer to call for replacement parts.
> 
> For example: i bougth a pair of "oakleys" sun glasses at a flea market. they were $5. Did they look like oakleys? you bet. Did they say oakley? yep. Did everyone i wore them around, theink they were oakleys? damn straight! lol. They lasted about 6 months and they broke. I got my moneys worth, i fooled people, i was happy.
> 
> ...


Whelen's LEDs actually come with a 5 year warranty..soo..

But i know you what you mean. I bought that exact same light(from a different seller,though). It worked OK for what it was, though now a year later it's dead


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

m00nraker;542719 said:


> Whelen's LEDs actually come with a 5 year warranty..soo..
> 
> But i know you what you mean. I bought that exact same light(from a different seller,though). It worked OK for what it was, though now a year later it's dead


lol, alright, i'll give ya whelen ussmileyflag... but it's also one of the more expensive brands.payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks decient to me, id take my chances for 50 bucks.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;542789 said:


> looks decient to me, id take my chances for 50 bucks.


 :salute:

I agree


----------

